# Recently moved near Kalamata area



## Heaps (May 26, 2016)

Hi we have recently moved to Petalidi, near Kalamata. Looking for local expats to socialise with and advice on getting rid of ants in the kitchen !.....can i buy Borax here ?


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Kalamata is one of the areas we are considering for relocation, we shall be exploring it either this weekend or next . Would you mind letting me know please why you choose Kalamata and Petalidi? Is it all you hoped for? Pros and cons?  Thanks!


----------



## Heaps (May 26, 2016)

*We love it here !*



Kikie said:


> Kalamata is one of the areas we are considering for relocation, we shall be exploring it either this weekend or next . Would you mind letting me know please why you choose Kalamata and Petalidi? Is it all you hoped for? Pros and cons?  Thanks!


Hi we used to sail and always loved this area. Originally looked around Pylos but that side is a lot more windy. Petalidi is a lovely working town and still has life and the market all year. We love the mountain views from this side. Mani area apparently can get very heavy traffic in the summer with the tourist season but there are more ex pats there. We were considering Crete but here is a lot more green....more rain but it seems to be short sharp bursts so actually less real time of rain. The beaches here are also beautiful and varied.
I have only just joined this site but if you want to meet up in Petalidi to discuss further we would love to help potential buyers ! We are new to this specific area so we are still learning. Happy to show you our house but we are off grid and a bit hard to find so easier to meet elsewhere.

This area is also good for the airport.....Kalamata in summer and Athens is only three hours easy drive with flights all year.
Happy to help.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

HEading to Petalidi today! Just about to leave Nafplio.


----------



## Heaps (May 26, 2016)

*We are around if you want to meet.*



Kikie said:


> HEading to Petalidi today! Just about to leave Nafplio.


Hi hope you like it ! If you are staying overnight we are free tomorrow/Sunday if you want to meet or discuss local estate agents.


----------

